# 350 heads question



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ok, so when looking at heads online, i can find several seaparate sets with identical specs,all for gen 1 chevy 350s, both with identical combustion chamber and intake volumes, yet one will be for up to year 87, or 86, other up to 98 or 2000...ive found what i want i think,that fits my engienyear, but still cant figure out why one set would fit say 1957-2000 while the next only up to 87..doesnt make sense to me?

anyone out there know...noticing same thing with valve covers and timing chain covers


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I believe it was 87 they change to center bolts for the valve covers. the heads on most small block Chevy's will physically bolt on to the block other things have changed valve angles, accessory bolt hole location, water passages on some of them, direction of coolant flow. What year are you looking for I might be able to point you to some locally.


----------

